
Twitter to name Jack Dorsey permanent CEO: report - brandonlipman
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/twitter-to-name-jack-dorsey-permanent-ceo-report-2015-09-30
======
kevando
Makes @sacca tweet from this morning kinda interesting.

[https://twitter.com/sacca/status/649219170106605568](https://twitter.com/sacca/status/649219170106605568)

